
How to prototype like a pro - amirkhella
http://blog.amirkhella.com/2010/12/07/how-to-prototype-like-a-pro/
======
mattdeboard
Interesting, though I was a bit taken aback that it turned into an ad for
Keynote around slide 60. Not that it doesn't have merit, just made me raise an
eyebrow.

~~~
ekanes
The whole thing is an ad for Keynotopia, so it's not that surprising. That
said, a hugely useful ad, which has me pretty excited about trying Keynote for
mocking up an iphone app. I didn't know Keynote could do hyperlinks.

------
bodhi
That makes me realise that Keynote is a stone's throw away from Hypercard. It
wouldn't take much to extend it to add behaviour and keep state.

------
Fisban
Interesting, too bad the web templates aren't available in a windows style.

